# Anybody up for a DUMB question!?!



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes. There IS such a thing!

I am knitting a sweater and the instructions say to knit until "armhole" reaches 11".

Perhaps I am a too literal... But I can't even imagine an armhole measuring 11"! Lol

Anyways, my question is am I measuring from the START of the armhole or AFTER the armhole?

I would THINK I should be measuring including the arm hole (the instructions SAY knit until ARMHOLE reaches 11"!!!!) but when I measure my husband, it seems as if the knitting AFTER the armhole is complete should measure 11"?!?!?!

I guess it comes back to my not enjoying TRYING to work from other's patterns! I have modified this so much, it doesn't even remotely resemble the pattern any more. 

I'm guessing I should just scrap the pattern and knit!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

IHO, it appears the knit until armhole measures 11" starts after the decreases for the curve are finished. Thus your 2nd pic would be correct.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I have always measured from the start of the armhole and adjusted if necessary.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I read it as it should be measured from start until you reach the armhole shaping.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I read it as it should be measured from start until you reach the armhole shaping.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

11" from the beginning of the arm hole.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> IHO, it appears the knit until armhole measures 11" starts after the decreases for the curve are finished. Thus your 2nd pic would be correct.


Thank you. That's how it measured.

Just made no sense why it didn't read " AFTER completion of armhole, knit 11" as that is where I am in the pattern instructions!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> IHO, it appears the knit until armhole measures 11" starts after the decreases for the curve are finished. Thus your 2nd pic would be correct.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I read it as it should be measured from start until you reach the armhole shaping.


The sweater measures 18" BEFORE the armhole shaping. The armhole is finished and complete.

NOW the instructions say to "knit until armhole measures 11"..... Confusing as the armhole is already complete.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> I have always measured from the start of the armhole and adjusted if necessary.


Thank you. I measured my husband from underarm to neck and it is 16".... So if the ARMHOLE measures 4", then 11 MORE inches would be pretty close.

Note to self.... If I ever write a sweater I will write this instruction "knit until the upper back measures 11" AFTER the armholes!". Lol

Thanks all!!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The armhole measurement is from the start of the armhole shaping to the shoulder, which may or may not be shaped, depending on the pattern.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> The sweater measures 18" BEFORE the armhole shaping. The armhole is finished and complete.
> 
> NOW the instructions say to "knit until armhole measures 11"..... Confusing as the armhole is already complete.


Then you knit 11" from the beginning of the armhole shaping...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Then you knit 11" from the beginning of the armhole shaping...


Thanks, Betty!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks, Betty!


You're welcome - BUT, aren't you supposed to be knitting baby blankets...lol!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> You're welcome - BUT, aren't you supposed to be knitting baby blankets...lol!!


Don't even! You are one of my favorites (and not JUST because you are a fellow Elvis fan). I WILL pull over and stop this car! Lol

Have a good one!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Picture #1


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I would take it as from the first decrease to the needle as in the first picture. 11" + 11" = 22" which sounds about right to me for a full armhole depending obviously on the size of the garment.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I think #1 picture is correct. I would measure from initial bind off row, as shown in this picture. At least that is how I do it! Gail


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Picture # 1 is the correct way to measure the armhole. 
It starts at the first bind off when you start shaping the opening.
Congrats, just saw your news. When are you due?


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


Me too


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have drafted many armholes in flat pattern making, and the curve adds a lot of length to the armhole, so I would knit 11" straight up from the first cast off stitches of the armhole. The armhole itself, with the curve, will be longer than 11".


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

grandmapaws said:


> I think #1 picture is correct. I would measure from initial bind off row, as shown in this picture. At least that is how I do it! Gail


This is what I do, but would guess you have it figured out by now.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

grandmapaws said:


> I think #1 picture is correct. I would measure from initial bind off row, as shown in this picture. At least that is how I do it! Gail


I agree with number 1 picture too.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I went the mailbox today and got my winter Creative Knitting magazine. A bit late coming to me, they forgot me. Any the highlight of the mag for me is the artical Knitting the Ez Way.. The first knitting book I ever bought is Knitting Without Tears by Elizateth Zimmerman. The writer of the artical was fortunate to attend a knitting camp with EZ and her family. This is the line that rang my bell and made me think of you, Amy. EZ's words: "Learn to look at your knitting and figure out what you are doing,". "Don't rely on the pattern-unvent something" 

Ms Amy, you have been knitting the EZ way. She would have been proud of you.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I have drafted many armholes in flat pattern making, and the curve adds a lot of length to the armhole, so I would knit 11" straight up from the first cast off stitches of the armhole. The armhole itself, with the curve, will be longer than 11".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Don't even! You are one of my favorites (and not JUST because you are a fellow Elvis fan). I WILL pull over and stop this car! Lol
> 
> Have a good one!


I'm sure we both have a similar sense of humour Amy...


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I think you measure it from the point you start to shape the armhole!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for taking the time to help. I have decided to "file" that pattern and do my own thing. I measured my husband and find it best to "take it from there".

This is a sweater for my husband. He is 6'6" so his sweaters take forever to knit!

About a month ago we went to visit our son at college. Stopped in to a little yarn shop where I was chatting with another customer while choosing yarn for his sweater....

She looked at me... Looked at him... Looked back at me and said "it would be quicker and easier to find a smaller man!" Lol

I think I will keep him anyways.

Thanks so much for the help/input!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

It does say to knit 54 rows in pattern which should be close to the 11 inches so maybe go from there and make a note on the pattern for next time.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I would knit 11" from the initial cast off (bind off) stitches.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

My guy is a big lad too - ex rugby forward - this is the measurement on his armhole. Now wondering if it will fit!?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would knit 11" from the initial cast off (bind off) stitches.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> IHO, it appears the knit until armhole measures 11" starts after the decreases for the curve are finished. Thus your 2nd pic would be correct.


I disagree, sorry. It would be from where you cast off to begin the armhole shaping.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

rujam said:


> I disagree, sorry. It would be from where you cast off to begin the armhole shaping.


I think so too.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

If you make the armhole longer you're going to have to alter the sleeve as well as it won't fit. I'd make a sleeve and see how it will fit before I finish the armhole.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes. There IS such a thing!
> 
> I am knitting a sweater and the instructions say to knit until "armhole" reaches 11".
> 
> ...


I read it as from the first decrease row (at side seam) for armhole depth.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


Me too.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

From the bind off. Measure it against a store bought pattern (even if he has to go and try one on), or a polar fleece sewing sewing pattern.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


Same here.🐸🐷🐶


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm knitting a sweater for my hubby at the moment, and he is 6ft 3in tall and 48in chest. (Please don't ask for his waist measurement). &#128518;
The armholes in the pattern are a total of 11 inches, from the first bound off stitches at the beginning of the armhole.
I think if you add 11in from the end of the shaping, it will be too long.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

The first measurement would be most logical. The sleeve will be approximately 22" in diameter if the measurement is 11" from the first bind off at the side seam. If you measure from the last decrease, you would likely have a very baggy sleeve -- bat-wing style.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I also thought that this may help someone.

Your pattern says to (after the shaping), continue for another xx number of rows, or until 11in.

If you calculate how many rows per inch you are knitting, then it is possible to calculate the length you will be knitting, by using the number of rows they tell you to knit.

Hope I've explained it clearly.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I also thought that this may help someone.
> 
> Your pattern says to (after the shaping), continue for another xx number of rows, or until 11in.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Haven't we all been there...not read the entire pattern but concentrate on just one line and throw ourselves into a state of confusion. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Amy,

Look at the directions in another way. Instead of the armhole/armsye you are making the sleeve cap which should be no more than 11" from the underarm shaping to the top of the bell of the cap.

The only time you would add 11" onto the finished shaping for the under armsye would be doing a dolman etc. Your finished work on the body appears to be a fitted sleeve and not a dropped shoulder or dolman.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I always measure the armhole from where you cast off (bind off) for the armhole.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks again for your help with my question. I measured his last sweater and him and the result was indeed 11" from beginning of armhole binding off.

Hey, I warned you it was a dumb question!

Thanks! Off to knit the sleeves!!


----------



## deane7535 (Jan 20, 2011)

It does give a row count also.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks again for your help with my question. I measured his last sweater and him and the result was indeed 11" from beginning of armhole binding off.
> 
> Hey, I warned you it was a dumb question!
> 
> Thanks! Off to knit the sleeves!!


Merely confusing and never dumb. I was placed in the dunce chair in the second grade and have never gotten over that experience so do not do that to yourself EVER AGAIN--now where did I put that wooden ruler to wrap those knuckles with that gorgeous ring set on-----tee hee.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

You should be measuring from the first underarm bind off.

Hint: Put a marker (a few inches in from the edge) on the first row where you did the first bind off for the underarm. It will give you a more accurate measurement for the armhole depth. It is also easier to measure the depth of the armhole/


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

silkandwool said:


> You should be measuring from the first underarm bind off.
> 
> Hint: Put a marker (a few inches in from the edge) on the first row where you did the first bind off for the underarm. It will give you a more accurate measurement for the armhole depth. It is also easier to measure the depth of the armhole/


Thank you! Great tip! That will help on the next one for sure.👍👍


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

disgo said:


> Merely confusing and never dumb. I was placed in the dunce chair in the second grade and have never gotten over that experience so do not do that to yourself EVER AGAIN--now where did I put that wooden ruler to wrap those knuckles with that gorgeous ring set on-----tee hee.


You are simply adorable and a priceless treasure to those of us interested in becoming better knitters/designers and learning all we can!

Hope you are feeling well.

With much respect,

Amy


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Measure 11" from 1st armhole bind off. Looks like you are making the largest size so that seems correct.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you. I measured my husband from underarm to neck and it is 16".... So if the ARMHOLE measures 4", then 11 MORE inches would be pretty close.
> 
> Note to self.... If I ever write a sweater I will write this instruction "knit until the upper back measures 11" AFTER the armholes!". Lol
> 
> Thanks all!!


 I always measure from where the decreases start. If your hole is too large, your sleeves may not fit right.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Putting in a marker half-way across the row that you begin the armhole decrease is a good tip. It just makes it lots easier to measure. My sil is 6'6" and I know what you mean about taking forever to knit a sweater. I made him a gansey on size 3s one time. I'm glad he loves it because it was a lot of work, but it is a beautiful sweater. You will love knitting baby things after making him sweaters, although in fingering, they still take a lot of knitting. Fortunately, there are some really cute patterns for little ones that call for worsted these days. Glad you figured it out!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


This is how I do it too. You can adjust if need be. You need to be integrating this direction with the next set of directions to get you to the shoulder b.o., & also with the upper curve of the sleeve itself.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

The easiest way to measure the armhole is = when you first make your first bind off, usually on the right side, run a different colored yarn across that row for a few inches, then measure from that colored yarn to your stitches on the needle. That should measure the 11 inches. That is the easiest way to do it. If it is for a man than 11 inches is not to long. I measure mine around 9 inches, for a woman.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

an armhole is measured straight up from the bound-off stitches that begin the armhole.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I measure from the initial decrease; then it depends on the size of the sweater.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Measure straight up as in your first picture until it is 11" from the start of armhole decreases. This is standard in instructions.


----------



## girlxr8 (Sep 21, 2014)

I would take it from the start of the armhole. ie when you cast of to start.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I always measure from the bindoff to begin the armhole straight up.


I always do it this way as well. If you need more room, add some before the shoulder. And congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Armhole shaping is the bound off stitches and the 11 inches would be from the bound off stitches


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Yes. There IS such a thing!
> 
> I am knitting a sweater and the instructions say to knit until "armhole" reaches 11".
> 
> ...


Maybe you can check the finished length of the back then take off the length to the armhole and that will give you a close as to how long the finished armhole should be.
That being said, in my 65squillion years of knitting, I always measured from the beginning of the armhole shaping, on the straight, not the curve.
Mind you, modern pattern writes seem to do as they please, hence the confusion when knitters try their patterns.
In the old days, it didn't matter where a knitting pattern came from, the recipe for writing it was always the same so we never had to try to work it out for ourselves.
A useful idea is if the pattern writer adds a schematic with all measurements written in for each section of the item being knitted.
Not hard to do but really useful to the knitter.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carhar said:


> The easiest way to measure the armhole is = when you first make your first bind off, usually on the right side, *run a different colored yarn across that row for a few inches, then measure from that colored yarn* to your stitches on the needle. That should measure the 11 inches. That is the easiest way to do it. If it is for a man than 11 inches is not to long. I measure mine around 9 inches, for a woman.


Wonderful tip! That takes all the guesswork out of it!! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Measurement from cast on to beg. of armhole shaping


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Your 1st picture is correct. Measure from start of armhole decreases.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

carhar said:


> The easiest way to measure the armhole is = when you first make your first bind off, usually on the right side, run a different colored yarn across that row for a few inches, then measure from that colored yarn to your stitches on the needle. That should measure the 11 inches. That is the easiest way to do it. If it is for a man than 11 inches is not to long. I measure mine around 9 inches, for a woman.


Great tip!
Thanks,


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

Your first photo is correct. Many years ago I took a knitting class at Sears (yes, at one time Sears sold knitting supplies and wonderful yarn). We made a sweater. The instructor showed us to take a piece of lighter gauge yarn and weave it across that armhole bind off row for about 8-9 inches. This way it is easier to measure the 11" you need. 
I have made a simple drawing. I hope this is understandable.
Claudia


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

PICTURE 1 IS ABSOLUTELY CORRECT--otherwise you would have a 15" armhole--both front and back of sweater will give you a 22" "circle which you will ease a sleeve top into and sew together--the curve is part of the armhole shaping which is under the middle of the arm and where you will sew the armhole to the wrist to make a completed sleeve--THERE ARE NO STUPID QUESTIONS--If you never did this before how could you be expected to know how to do it????? And just knowing to measure straight up from b/o instead of measuring along the edge is brilliant for a new instruction


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sockknitter said:


> Your first photo is correct. Many years ago I took a knitting class at Sears (yes, at one time Sears sold knitting supplies and wonderful yarn). We made a sweater. The instructor showed us to take a piece of lighter gauge yarn and weave it across that armhole bind off row for about 8-9 inches. This way it is easier to measure the 11" you need.
> I have made a simple drawing. I hope this is understandable.
> Claudia


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have never knitted a sweater, but hey, I love that color! Maybe, soon, I will actually make a sweater!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to help. I have decided to "file" that pattern and do my own thing. I measured my husband and find it best to "take it from there".
> 
> This is a sweater for my husband. He is 6'6" so his sweaters take forever to knit!
> 
> ...


Amy - I love your answer. I am married to a retired football player that is huge. I tried to knit a vest that took twice the amount of yarn even though I had a pattern close to his size. I knit on it forever.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sure, since I seem to ask so many. lol. This one I don't have the correct answer to but my dumb answer would be until the pattern measures 11" until you get to where the armhole is suppose to be. I know one of our experts here will be able to help you out.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> I read it as it should be measured from start until you reach the armhole shaping.


 :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BaraKiss said:


> Measure straight up as in your first picture until it is 11" from the start of armhole decreases. This is standard in instructions.


 :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I read this as 11" from the first cast off/decrease at the beginning of the armhole. Looks like a set in sleeve.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

For me, I prefer my armholes to have plenty of room so I would measure from under the arm with a long knitting needle being held from my armpit and then measure straight up to the middle of the top of the shoulder. Then, again for ME, I would add another inch to give me some positive ease in my arms because I can't stand tightness around my upper arms. So for my own measurement I would measure out at least 13 inches because I have very large arms from my previous weight loss surgery. I have a lot of excess skin that adds to my arm measurement.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I would read it as if you would measure 11" from the start of the armhole.


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

bettyirene said:


> You're welcome - BUT, aren't you supposed to be knitting baby blankets...lol!!


Good job Amy is a fast knitter because when she has finished the blanket she has a pile of clothes to knit. Amy I was amazed when I was looking at baby outfits recently absolutely no woollen matinee coats, cardigans leggings or jumpers.....all acrylic and fleece [recycled pop bottles]. Luckily there are loads of brilliant and cool patterns out there for you to get cracking on, Good Luck

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CI of NC (Feb 27, 2015)

If it is for your husband, take one of his favored sweaters and measure the armhole on that sweater, then you will know for sure what the measurement should be for him.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Measure from the beginning of the armhole (bound off edge to 11").


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Beachbc I have not as yet received my winter issue of Creative Knitting. Did you have to contact them and ask for them to send it to you?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Second picture I believe would be correct - plus you can always double check the instructions for the sleeve cap because they need to match up unless you are picking up stitches for the sleeves. Is there a graph giving finished measurements?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pinkeyelash said:


> Your 1st picture is correct. Measure from start of armhole decreases.


(technically second picture)


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I always a raglan pattern , both hand knit and the knitting machine,


----------

